# Manual for mercury 25



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Public library had it downtown. I checked it out several times... look for the greasy finger marks around page 67-78... ;D


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Public library had it downtown. I checked it out several times... look for the greasy finger marks around page 67-78...  ;D



LOL..Turns out I dont need it... I think, check my other post


----------

